
Only 2.5 percent of Journalists solicit end-to-end encrypted communication - redthrow
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/08/journalists_gen.html
======
pasbesoin
This year, I've had two medical providers I'm interacting with for the first
time email me health/diagnosis related material (regular old email, no
cryptography nor "log into your secure email" web site involvement). I'm not
sure what role HIPAA's really playing, these days.

I'm increasingly expecting "the government" (specifically, for me, in the
U.S.)to step in with the old rubber hose / lead pipe and "secure" email by
dint of finding ways to prosecute people who "steal" data -- even when that
data is not physically/cryptographically secured at all.

Use and mainstream economic dependency have grown to the size where that is
how they will "solve" the problem, I expect.

------
throwaway2016a
What exactly is "secure email address"

I know of some services but they are for protecting the sender. Why would the
receiver (journalist) need to use secure mail? Or is there some system I'm not
familiar with?

Also, I bet if someone made it really easy to do this that more would.

<cynicism>Though I'm sure as soon as they do some enterprising PR people will
start using it to spam them their press releases</cynicism>

As a completed unrelated comment: This was on the front-page with 4 votes.
Slow news day? I thought it usually took more to get to the front page.

~~~
junkculture
Secure means encrypted. Most people, leave alone journalists, don't know how
to set up PGP and then use it properly.

It's there right in the article as well; the reference to secure messaging vs
secure email.

